# Beez Neez Recipe All Grain



## waggabrewers (12/2/05)

Hi I just finished a keg of beez neez (honey wheat lager) that I cloned it is a recipe for 20L.

Would anyone like me to put it on the forum?


----------



## jgriffin (12/2/05)

I'm curious.

You could have just posted it though.....


----------



## waggabrewers (12/2/05)

King Arthurs Honey Wheat Beer
(aka Beez Neez) 
All Grain Recipe Volume 20 litres
Created by Peter Bichsel
Grain Bill 

3 Kg Joe White Ale Malt Grain
1.5 Kg Wheat Malt Grain	

Hops

Pride of Ringwood Whole Flowers	(10.2% AAU)
Sazz Pellets (3% AAU)

Honey

Light Amber Clover Honey 

Initial water mash temperature 49 deg. Cels.

Multirest Mash

Schedule:	44 deg Celsius	15 mins
52 deg Celsius	15 mins
68 deg Celsius	60 min 

Single infusion mash	(if you prefer)

22 litres @ 68 deg Celsius 90 mins

Boil time 1 hr 15 mins

Hop Wort additions

P.O.R 10 gr 10.2% AAU 60 mins IBU 26 
SAAZ 20 gr 3% AAU 20 mins IBU 4	
Honey 500gr 10 mins
P.O.R 5gr 10.2% AAU 10 for mins after boil has finished.

Yeast Saflager S23 Primary fermenter @ 15-20 deg Celsius 
Secondary fermenter @ 4 deg Celsius for 2 weeks.

Notes: 12 feb 2005 You may delete Saaz hops if you prefer. Also I think I will add 750 Grams of Honey next time. Also nextime I may use 4kg of Joe White export Pilsiner and only 1kg of wheat malt


----------



## ausdb (27/5/05)

waggabrewers said:


> Notes: 12 feb 2005 You may delete Saaz hops if you prefer. Also I think I will add 750 Grams of Honey next time. Also nextime I may use 4kg of Joe White export Pilsiner and only 1kg of wheat malt
> [post="44783"][/post]​



I thought beez neez was supposed to be 1/3 pils, 1/3 wheat and 1/3 honey?

I have mate at work who wants me to try and make some for him


----------



## jayse (27/5/05)

ausdb said:


> I thought beez neez was supposed to be 1/3 pils, 1/3 wheat and 1/3 honey?
> 
> 
> [post="61122"][/post]​



Hi ausdb,
You'll noticed that post has no credibilty whatso ever here as it was the complete looser and troll peter from wagga.

Jayse


----------



## ausdb (27/5/05)

Sorry hadnt been taking much notice


----------

